# help any ideas?



## rips (May 17, 2011)

so my spinning road was acting up so i decided to take it apart (great move on my part) but i got it all fixed up went to put in the last screw on the spinning reel and the dam whole that the screw goes into does not have any threading left its just a smooth whole know, and it needs to be secured tightly for the real to operate correctly anyone have any ideas on how i can recreate treading in that little whole?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

find out the size of the screw and tap the stripped out hole one size up replace with new screw as good as new


----------

